# Shopping in States



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello guys, 

i was just wondering where you guys shop for your tanks in states food, filters,gravel, etc
i am going to bellingham and seattle December 20th and i hope you guys know some cheap aquarium shops around that area

Thank you

Shekib


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're going down to Bellingham, Clarke's Feed & Seed is a nice place to visit. Lots of variety of fish. Best fish store is the Wet Spot Tropical Fish, but that's down in Portland, Ore. There's not much savings in tanks, I find it easier to buy from our sponsors. They're both store fronts, so there's not much in savings on hardware. Don't know much about the fish scene in Seattle.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

So can you bring live fish across the border?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep you can, I asked the border officers and they said i can bring fish in as long as its not glofish, goldfish and they have a list of what kind of fish you can and cant bring into canada on their website


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

No problem


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's the list of what you can't bring in unless you have a permit:

Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

smccleme said:


> Here's the list of what you can't bring in unless you have a permit:
> 
> Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


Thank you for posting this. It's very informative.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a lot of common tropical fish on that list- including zebra danios and guppies!!!


----------



## RayN83 (Nov 26, 2014)

Where is this list?
can you bring freshwater shrimps etc?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is the website with the list

Susceptible Species of Aquatic Animals - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## RayN83 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes we need to protect our waters from invasive/non native varieties.
.
zebra danios and guppies can both live in our summer ponds and ditches if thrown out.

I have acidentaly dumped fri I did not see into holding buckets only to see them swiming a few days later.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Wait you cant bring guppys?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

You cant


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Just to confirm, mollies are acceptable?


----------

